# Amount of solids ??



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi Jeanette,

I know all babies are different - But wondered if you could tell me the recommended 
quantities of solids for a baby of Katies age 

BTW she had 3 meals 

Thankyou,
Looby xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

As an approx..half of a small glass jar for main course. 

''Recommended'' is difficult as babies will each have differering amounts. Molly doesnt eat that much but is still growing and developing lovely !!  . From the babylicious range she will have 2 ice cubes main & pud.

Can I ask why you ask?? (PM me if you prefer)

Jxxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi,

I only ask as i have got so much conflicting advice - i am getting more and more confused   ( not difficult i can assure you     )

My HV said 6-8 tablespoons per meal, that was when i saw her at 5 1/2 months 
The book say something completely different, the baby cereal says she should be eating 4 tablespoons to 5 oz of milk for breakfast     

Her weight was on the 9th line and is now on the 50th and rising - i was getting worried that there was something wrong bearing in mind what she should be having   then i thought maybe i was overfeeding     

I have put Katies routine below let me know what you think    ( we use babylicious loads so convert evrything else to 25g portions so that i can keep track    )

Daily Milk intake - anything from 9oz to 16oz  - every oz a struggle ( no other fluids     )
Breakfast sometimes none - maybe 1 tbls 
Lunch - 4-5 cubes of main then 4-5 cubes of pudd
Tea  - same 

Throughout the day - possibly half a rusk - 1/2 FF 

bet you wish you hadnt asked now  

Looby xxx


----------

